# Most emotional part of Bach's passions



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I am really enjoying Bach's St Matthew passion, particularly the outer movement at the moment, and the incredible emotions they contain. What would you say the most emotional/sad moment is? For me, it the last movement of St Matthew passion.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

BenG said:


> I am really enjoying Bach's St Matthew passion, particularly the outer movement at the moment, and the incredible emotions they contain. What would you say the most emotional/sad moment is? For me, it the last movement of St Matthew passion.


The part that strikes my heart the most is the opening chorus.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> The part that strikes my heart the most is the opening chorus.


For me, too. "Kommt ihr Töchter, helft uns [mir] klagen...
Wen? Den Bräutigam!..."


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

This is one of those rare thread questions that I can’t adequately respond to because I find virtually every moment of both passions so heart-wrenching (with the possible exceptions of some of the recitatives in the St. Matthew; I think there’s a few too many).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Simplicissimus said:


> For me, too. "Kommt ihr Töchter, helft uns [mir] klagen...
> Wen? Den Bräutigam!..."


Another vote for the opening. But what gets me is when the boychoir starts singing about the Lamb of God.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The final chorus of the St. Matthew Passion is my favorite and has been one of my favorite movements in all of music since I first heard it. I _do_ find it emotional, but not precisely sad. The feeling it gives me is hard to explain, but essentially it is a feeling of something kind of like happiness - but more like a closeness with God, an understanding of God's love and that all is ok. Yet it is also tinged with a sadness for the many people who do not understand this closeness with God.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

the opening Chorus from SMP (especially that building towards the end) is indeed my favorite moment from Bach's legacy, but Ruht Wohl... from SJP sends also shivers.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Part 77 from St. Matthew Passion where the four soloists share their heartbreak over the loss of Christ.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

Most emotional part in the Passions in my opinion is this part from the St. John's Passion "Es ist volbracht". The cello part of this aria sets the tone and the singer follows. From what I read, this is sung right after Jesus dies on the cross. There is a brief moment in the video linked below (3:58-4:28) where the music suddenly changes in tone into something hopeful, but it is quickly reverted back to the sorrowful tune from the beginning just as quick as it came. As a whole, it just reminds me of grief and the cello melody makes me visualize tears rolling down one's face.






Here are the lyrics and the translation:

Es ist vollbracht!
O Trost vor die gekränkten Seelen!
Die Trauernacht
Läßt nun die letzte Stunde zählen.
Der Held aus Juda siegt mit Macht
Und schließt den Kampf.
Es ist vollbracht!

---

It is accomplished!
What comfort for all suffering souls!
The night of sorrow
now reaches its final hours.
The hero from Judah triumphs in his might
and brings the strife to an end.
It is accomplished!


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

tdc said:


> The final chorus of the St. Matthew Passion is my favorite and has been one of my favorite movements in all of music since I first heard it. I _do_ find it emotional, but not precisely sad. The feeling it gives me is hard to explain, but essentially it is a feeling of something kind of like happiness - but more like a closeness with God, an understanding of God's love and that all is ok. Yet it is also tinged with a sadness for the many people who do not understand this closeness with God.


Yes, there is something quite magical and about the emotion conveyed here - nothing like it.


----------

